# Dilly is here!



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

We pick up Dilly today. She is so cute. The trip went pretty well-about 2 hours. She cried a lot in the beginning and eventually fell asleep. She woke up once and cried a bit and went back to sleep until we got home.

Of course now the fun begins. I have a crate and an xpen, I am not sure what is the best to use when we leave her or can't watch her closely--showers, cooking dinner etc. She cries and barkswhen put in either.....should I just ignore it? Thanks for any tips.

Kim


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations, Dilly is a cutie!! Have fun and enjoy these time, they are only this tiny once.... It is most likely why so many develop MHS ( multiple Havanese syndrome) lol Hugs to you and your family


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my, she's a cutie! Are her markings chocolate? They kind of look more brown than black. Congratulations!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kim, 
She's adorable. Congratulations.
We used our ex-pen with crate open inside of it whenever we couldn't watch a puppy for short periods. Either one would work. A nice toy or a chewy to keep her occupied might keep her from crying.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Dilly is adorable! Is she a chocolate? It looks like she might have lighter eyes.

When we first brought Nico home (9 weeks) we put him in the ex pen with only 4 panels. We had his crate in there and his potty box. As he got older his ex pen got more panels. Now it has 8. He still goes in there when we can't watch him, although he's a lot more reliable now.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome home, Dilly, you little cutie!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cuite pie Dilly is, you are now a lucky owner of the best dog breed ever. Congratulations


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dilly is so cute!!! What beautiful colors!! I always used the xpen with the crate & crate inside with puppy pads, and water dish. Give her a toy or chewy, she will stop the crying once she realizes that this is her special place. Good luck tonight!!!
Laurie


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

She is beautiful, Kim. Congratulations! And look at those deliriously happy kids, tooo cute. I agree with Laurie as to the ex-pen set-up. Just ignore the fussing and she'll soon settle down. Act confident with her, not anxious, and she'll take your cue. I also put a little round bed in the x-pen, along with the crate, pee pad, water, toys, etc. Also, our breeder gave us a puppy "blankie" with Biscuit's mom's/littermate's scent. If you have something like that, put that in the ex-pen, too. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a cute puppy! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Kim she is a doll. I think she is one of the ones I am going to have to hide the pictures from my hubby. He still wants #3..


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations!.....and welcome Dilly. I would strongly recommend that you keep her crate away from the edges of the ex pen. Sally used this to climb out of her 4 foot high pen. We removed the crate but she still climbed over so we don't use the ex pen anymore.

David


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann, I am going to have to send your hubby lots of puppy pics- I want to have another 3 pup owner!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

O.K. Laurie but could you also cut a check for all the training classes I am so addicted to? I think we will eventually get a third but now's not the time, I am so busy with classes for these two and then training at home I know I would not have the time to give to a third one right now. Dont worry it WILL happen someday.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Congratulations on the new addition to you home; we've had Hank for less than a week and he has been a great member of our new Family. Enjoy every moment with your little one.


All the Best,
*'Lo*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congratulations Kim! Dilly is absolutely a doll! I love her brown face and white body. SO CUTE!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Dilly is beautiful. Do not get her when she crys. Once she is quiet get her out. She is very lonely now for her sibblings or mother I would leave her for very short periods of time, until she realizes you are coming back and is not so upset in the crate or xpen.

Enjoy, enjoy, This is the really fun part.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I LOVE CHOCOLATES! Dilly is a dilly! Cute as a bug! Congrats!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

What a very sweet puppy. You'll have wonderful days ahead of you. Congratulations.

Derek


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What a geat looking dog. I hope you are having fun. What color are her eyes? 

I can't wait to hear how the first night goes.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations, Dilly is cute as a button. Enjoy!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Dilly is very cute! Enjoy!
Best,
Poornima


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Dilly is so cute! Congrats! How old is she??


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

She's so cute! We really love chocolates here too!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*She's so pretty...*

and so is your daughter!! They look so happy.

Congrats!

We need more pics!

eace:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats on getting Dilly....too cute and can't wait for more pictures!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Congratulations on Dilly. She is a cutie!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie pie! I hope your night was uneventful and that you all got some sleep. Love Dilly's coloring and her alert look. More pictures when you have time . . . please!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Dilly is such a cutie. Congratulations. No wonder she doesn't want go stay in the pen with those 2 cute human kids. I never used an x-pen or crate, so I can't give you any advice.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy Dilly!Looks like your kids just love her too!:biggrin1:Havs are so easy to adore!


----------

